

Ask HN: Mosso or EC2? - oomkiller

I just got burned for the last time by ServerPronto, as they are down AGAIN.  So, I'm running to the cloud for help.  I already have one or two Mosso servers, and haven't had any issues with them, but I'd like to hear some experiences with EC2, Mosso, or another provider that might help my decision.
======
davidw
Linode's pretty good. I see EC2 as more the sort of place you want to go if
you think you'll be adding/removing instances on a fairly regular basis, and
have the money to do it. Otherwise, it's going to be more expensive to have
one node up all the time than something like Linode would be.

